
Sorry Guys, the FBI Did Not Run 23 Child Porn Websites - j_s
https://medium.com/@josephfcox/sorry-guys-the-fbi-did-not-run-23-child-porn-websites-c0457424286b
======
chinese_donald
If FB and other sites truly want to ban 'fake news' sites, the majority of
mainstream news organizations will be banned.

There are so many stories, like this, that are based on fake information.

I feel like investigative journalism is dead.

